

Social Media Pressroom Theme WordPress - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.fathomseo.com/pressroom/media-pressroom-theme.php

======
christefano
What's this doing on Y Combinator News? Will we see announcements about Joomla
templates and Drupal themes next?

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Companies usually need a newsroom or a way to display press information
without buying expensive software. It's pretty damn useful I'd say.

------
STHayden
yeah. this is not for HN. it's not even like the theme is that versatile. A
basic google search will return hundreds of acceptable wordpress themes.

